
Kimono, webscraper, disappearing as a service. App to mend transitional issues - eklem
http://blog.kimonolabs.com/2016/02/15/the-kimono-team-is-joining-palantir/
======
kitwalker12
I'm not a user of the product but seems weird to only give users a 2 week
notice.

~~~
eklem
Yes, short notice. Not sure how it was with the paying customers.

